# Hilfstabelle in Access



## pglw (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,



hab da folgendes kleines Problem. Ich habe ein Tabelle in Access, die ich laufend erweitere.Nun möchte ich gerne eine Hilfstabelle machen, d.h. eine Tabelle, die eine exakte Kopie der ursprünglichen Tabelle ist. Dabei wäre mir wichtig, daß die Hilftabelle immer auf genau demselben Stand ist wie die ursprüngliche.



Weiss jemand wie das geht?



Thanks S.


----------



## wincnc (9. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Du kannst die Quelltabelle 1 zu 1 kopieren.
Falls die Hilfstabelle schon existiert, muß sie vor dem Kopieren gelöscht werden.

```
DeineConnection.Execute "DROP TABLE Hilfstabelle"
DeineConnection.Execute "SELECT * INTO Hilfstabelle FROM Quelltabelle"
```


----------

